# Building a PC good for animation rendering



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,

Can you suggest a good build for animation rendering? I have a budged of 350euros for a motherboard, cpu and ram. I would get DDR3 ram, Phenom II or i5/i7 and preferably ASUS or MSI motherboard. I already have a PSU, GPU and a case.

Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check our suggested builds for ideas.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Brand & Model of your PSU and GPU?


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

What's your budget.
Case
MoBo
CPU
RAM
GPU
DVD
HDD
PSU

Total £2290.55


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

echo off if you would actually read I said 350euros for cpu, mobo and ram.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Well i doubt you will get a PC Powerful enough for 3d rendering for E350.


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

You _could_ take a look at these parts:

CPU: *Phenom II X6 1055T* - $179.99

MB: *Asus M4A87TD EVO* - $89.99

RAM: *G.Skill 8GB (4x2GB) DDR3 1333* - $104.99


*Total*: ~$375 = ~€280


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh sorry, all you wanted was these parts, ok, thought you meant a full computer. yeah what you've got there are good.


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you for the replies, the random+ config is good but I can find only Phenom II x6 black edition...

echo off thanks for the recommends above but I'm way off that budged haha  It's actually for my friend, I've got a Q9550 myself ^^


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah i thought it was a bit odd you wanting another powerful system when you've got a fairly good system already.


----------

